# otis got three more baby teeth extracted today



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i noticed that otis had retained his bottom canine tooth so i brought him in to get it extracted today. the vet took a look at it and being the squirmy and nervous little boy he is whenever he's at the vets, there was no way that they could just do a local anesthesia and pull it off. so we decided to put him under and give him a dental cleaning since he was under anyway and he had plaque on his teeth.. i dont brush his teeth at all. anyway, i've always known that he has a gap in the lower front in the middle where teeth are supposed to be but i figured that maybe his adult teeth just never grew in or that maybde because of his retained canine on the right of his mouth, there was no room for his teeth to grow in. when i picked up otis, the vet tech told me that actually, his lower set of teeth are almost all baby teeth and for some reason, they never changed and that if they do fall out, his adult teeth prob won't grow in..... im confused.. is that normal? anyway, here's a picture of what otis' lower jaw looks like after the extraction: 

[attachment=22383:attachment]

do these teeth in the front look like baby teeth still? i could have sworn that i saw the baby ones come off.... im confused









i got otis from a byb so maybe its because of poor breeding?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Those 4 in the front look like adult teeth that middle 1 is a baby tooth. Mia lost all of her front teeth almost at the same time. You can definetly see the difference in them.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

It happens. With the shorter baby doll faces there isn't room for all 42 adult teeth. Some maltese lines have this behind them. Maltese have 32 baby teeth. I have had a few who did this. I had the perfect show dog and the adult teeth didn't come in.







He won a 4 point major over some big names.

At 4 months old you have to be very observant of the canines coming in. If the adult ones come in beside the baby one you will have crooked teeth. The adult canine should come in behind the baby one. Sometimes you don't want to remove those front tiny incisors. It's better to retain the baby tooth than have a big gap. JMO 

Tina


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I didnt realise they lost all their teeth. Someone told me they only lost the big fang ones...lol! I only noticed Milly lose the fang ones. Hers at the bottom and top,(not the fangs) still look small, but they are probably her adult ones. I would say so anyway.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

That is how Benny's teeth looks....he had the baby teeth pulled last month. His top row looks great, but the bottom looks all crooked, and he hardly lets you look in his mouth! You're not alone in this confusion...I am totally confused and lost about Benny's teeth situation


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have the same problem with Tilly who is now 11 months old. Her middle 2 teeth in the front bottom are very, very, very tiny baby teeth. And they weren't there when she was spayed at 6 months because the vet did pull all of the retained baby teeth at that time. At this point, I will just leave them. They aren't causing her any harm and I know that if I were to have them pulled now, she would not get adult teeth there. Because I am not showing her, I am not concerned about this.


----------

